# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  CNN Money: Janet Yellen (Fed) will steer clear of Bitcoin

## muh_roads

http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2014/...-janet-yellen/




> *The Fed chair says the regulator will take a hands-off approach towards the cryptocurrency.*
> 
> 
> 
>  FORTUNE -- Bitcoin enthusiasts have had a rough week. The collapse of  the world's largest bitcoin exchange, Mt. Gox, shook investors faith in  the currency, sending the price of bitcoin to a low of $418.78 on Feb. 25 from a high of $1,151 just a few months before.
>  The currency has since recovered some of that lost value, but the  incident has left many wondering about the future of the world's most  famous cryptocurrency. One thing is for sure, though: the biggest threat  to bitcoin isn't from the failure of private bitcoin-related  institutions but the chance that public regulators like the Federal  Reserve will crack down hard with stifling regulations.
> 
> *MORE: How Mt.Gox went down*
> 
> ...

----------

